# Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Hallo an alle,

habe ein sehr nerviges Problem mit meinen PC-Lüftern:

Habe auf meinen alternden PC (Mainboard: Asus P5Q) mal Win10 Pro 64 aufgespielt. Bisher lief Vista 64...

Jetzt schaff ich es nicht, die Lüfter zum Schweigen zu bewegen.
Bislang liefen die unter Vista64 einwandfrei, und ich konnte sie über Asus' EPU-6 engine automatisch steuern.
EPU-6 lässte sich aber wohl nicht unter Win10 zum Laufen bewegen.

Habe bereits SpeedFan versucht, aber da reagiert rein akustisch wohl nur der "CPU fan" - auch wenn da laut Anzeige sich alle Werte verändern.
Ich denke mal, das laute Problem liegt am Gehäuselüfter, denn den GPU-fan kann ich über meine GraKa-Softwäre steuern.

Weiß hier jemand Rat? Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, EPU-6 unter Win10 zu betreiben?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 
Der Lärmpegel wie in einer alten E-Lok macht mich fertig...


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Übers Bios lassen sich die Lüfter nicht regeln?


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Welches Asus P5Q ist es denn genau? Deluxe, Pro etc?

Ist das neuste BIOS installiert? Wie mein Vorredner bereits schrieb: kannst du im UEFI die Lüfterkurven einstellen?


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Sorry, meine aktive PC-Schrauber-und-Tuner-Zeit liegt schon knappe 20 Jahre zurück. Komme mir grad vor wie ein DAU.
Musste erst mal Googln was ein UEFI ist...

Die genaue Version des P5Q bekomme ich wohl nur aus dem Handbuch, oder? 
CPU-Z sagt mir lediglich Model: "P5Q", "Rev 1.xx", Southbridge "8280 1JR (ICH10R)" 
(??)

Das BIOS ist Vers. 1611 aus dem Jahre 2008. Also wohl nicht gerade aktuell...

Hab im BIOS mal versucht, die Lüftereinstellungen zu ändern, die Reaktion war aber null.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Alles gut 

Die genaue Version des Mainboards steht auf dem Board selber, meist zwischen den PCI Slots.

Was für Lüfter sind es denn genau? Hast du die ggf. zwischendurch gewechselt?  Sind es PWM Lüfter oder 3-Pins?


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Mal kurz unter den Schreibtisch getaucht...

Auf dem Board steht auch nur "P5Q <GREEN>".

Allerdings konnte ich feststellen, dass der Lärm doch nicht vom Gehäuselüfter, sondern vom großen Lüfter über der CPU kommt. Ein "Freezer Pro 7" von Arctic-Cooling. Laut Spezifikationen wohl PWM.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Dann vermute ich mal eher, das die Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Prozessor langsam am trocknen ist, somit die CPU (der Prozessor) heißer wird und der Lüfter - welcher nicht gerade der Allerbeste ist - mit mehr Umdrehungen gegenarbeiten muss.

Da hilft ein Blick auf die CPU nach Deinstallation des Lüfters. Du kannst also am Besten die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, dann sollte alles wie vorher sein. Es kann natürlich auch sein - leider kann ich das nicht hören - das der Lüfter am Verschleißen ist.


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Kann ich mir aber alles nicht so recht vorstellen.
Bis heute morgen lief Vista64 und der Lüfter ruhig im Auto-Modus über EPU-6.
Auch wenn ich die Temperaturen mit den diversen Tools auslese hat die CPU kaum mehr als Raumtemperatur - wie bisher auch.
Der Lüfter läuft seit der Installation von Win10 in seiner "ungeregelten" Drehzahl - also die, der er immer fährt, solange kein Programm (bislang EPU-6) regelt. Das tat er bislang auch immer beim Hochfahren oder auch im abgesicherten Modus. Sobald EPU-6 gestartet war lief er gedrosselt.

Etwas interessantes, nun da ich das Gehäuse offen habe - erklärt die komischen Werte die ich bekam:
Wenn ich über SpeedFan die "CPU" auf 0% fahre, dann bleibt der Gehäuselüfter stehen...


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*



AsK schrieb:


> Kann ich mir aber alles nicht so recht vorstellen.
> Bis heute morgen lief Vista64 und der Lüfter ruhig im Auto-Modus über EPU-6.
> Auch wenn ich die Temperaturen mit den diversen Tools auslese hat die CPU kaum mehr als Raumtemperatur - wie bisher auch.
> Der Lüfter läuft seit der Installation von Win10 in seiner "ungeregelten" Drehzahl - also die, der er immer fährt, solange kein Programm (bislang EPU-6) regelt. Das tat er bislang auch immer beim Hochfahren oder auch im abgesicherten Modus. Sobald EPU-6 gestartet war lief er gedrosselt.
> ...


Wie sind denn die Energie-Optionen unter Windows 10 eingestellt? Das findest du in der Systemsteuerung.


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Da gibts nur die drei, oder? Ausbalanciert, Höchstleistung und Energie sparen. Habe ich alle drei durch. Systemkühlung "aktiv" oder "passiv".
Nichts.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Und es gibt kein EPU-6 für Windows 10? Eventuell einfach eines von einem vergleichbarem Mainboard runterladen, welches den gleichen Chipsatz hat.


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Auf der Asus-Seite gibt's Packages für P5Q nur bis Win8. (??)
Ich guck später nochmal..


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*



AsK schrieb:


> Auf der Asus-Seite gibt's Packages für P5Q nur bis Win8. (??)
> Ich guck später nochmal..


Windows 8 Software sollte auch unter 10 laufen. Einfach runterladen und installieren. Mehr als "funktioniert nicht" kann ja nicht passieren


----------



## AsK (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Bei ASUS leider nichts gefunden.

Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit dem SpeedFan näher auseinander gesetzt.
Wenn ich unter "Advanced" den "PWM 2 Mode" auf "Thermal Cruise" stelle, dann kehrt Ruhe ein - der stand bislang auf "Smart Fan 4". Wohl ist mir dabei nicht, aber ich werde dann mal einfach die Temperaturen überwachen.


----------



## teachmeluv (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*



AsK schrieb:


> Bei ASUS leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit dem SpeedFan näher auseinander gesetzt.
> Wenn ich unter "Advanced" den "PWM 2 Mode" auf "Thermal Cruise" stelle, dann kehrt Ruhe ein - der stand bislang auf "Smart Fan 4". Wohl ist mir dabei nicht, aber ich werde dann mal einfach die Temperaturen überwachen.



Da es sich um einen PWM-Lüfter handelt, wird dieser sich automatisch an die Temperaturen anpassen. Zudem kann dir nichts passieren: wenn die CPU zu heiß wird, drosselt sie automatisch runter und wird langsamer


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Da es sich um einen PWM-Lüfter handelt, wird dieser sich automatisch an die Temperaturen anpassen.



PWM ist die Regelart, ob die Drehzahl wirklich aktiv geregelt wird ist eine andere Sache.

Entweder du hast irgendwelche Softwarereste aktiv die der normalen Lüftersteuerung dazwischenfunken oder dein Regelkreis ist defekt.
Die Werksregelung im Bios muss funktionieren, spätestens nach einem Bios-Reset.


----------



## DaXXes (13. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Wie wäre es, wenn du in den PC eine "manuelle" Lüftersteuerung einbaust?
Etwa so was:  http://www.pcmasters.de/fileadmin/news/Zalman/Zalman_MFC1_Combo.jpg

Funktioniert jedenfalls besser als die meisten Software-Lösungen.


----------



## AsK (13. April 2017)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung unter Win 10 Pro 64?*

Sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein.
Das System lief unter Vista64 knappe acht Jahre tadellos und perfekt selbstregelnd. 
Von einem System wie Win10 erwarte ich, dass es alles was Vista konnte nochmal deutlich besser kann. 
Wenn's dann schon an einer banalen Lüfterregelung scheitert...
Da muss es doch eine Lösung geben - und zwar eine, die mich nicht den ganzen Tag für manuelles konfigurieren an diesen Kasten bindet.

Habe übrigens gerade mal einen CPU-Benchmark versucht, um zu gucken ob SpeedFan passt. Hat nach wenigen Sekunden in einem manuellen "Not-Aus" geendet, als die Kerntemperatur in die Höhe schoss ohne das sich am Lüfter eine Reaktion zeigte. Quasi ein kleines Tschernobyl abgewendet...
Unter Vista und EPU-6 hingen die Drehzahlen exakt an der abgeforderten Leistung.


----------

